# PAny advice on reserving already cooked hamburger?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So I have access to a bit of leftover hamburger every night. I just hate to throw it away. Does anyone know a way to preserve it? Can I can it? Ive only canned high acid foods. Jerky? I mean Im eating some of it the next day but I don't want to eat hamburger every day.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

That reminds me, I made a five pound hamburger at work one day and it took a week to eat it


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

biobacon said:


> So I have access to a bit of leftover hamburger every night. I just hate to throw it away. Does anyone know a way to preserve it? Can I can it? Ive only canned high acid foods. Jerky? I mean Im eating some of it the next day but I don't want to eat hamburger every day.


make some chili or soup and can it up.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Fry it up and put it in baggies and put in the freezer... All ready when you need some for spaghetti sauce or Hamburger Helpers


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it in uncooked form, or is it in cooked hamburger pattie form?

If it's uncooked, I would bring it home and put a few days worth in the fridge, then can it up as ground beef (there are a couple threads running about that).

If what you have is a bunch of hamburger patties, I'd crumble them up, put them in the freezer, and save them like Beanie said - for spaghetti sauce or hamburger helper (or lasagna, or add taco seasonings for tacos...)

Hey, if it's available, make use of it! 


ETA: SORRY! Just reread your title and see that it's already cooked. I'm a goober.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Say if I put them in sealed plastic jars in the frezzor how long do you think they would be worth while to eat based on your experience?


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Say if I put them in sealed plastic jars in the frezzor how long do you think they would be worth while to eat based on your experience?


I would think it would last up to two years if sealed well... My uncooked hamburger I vacuum packed has lasted years so cooked should last just as long if not longer...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Say if I put them in sealed plastic jars in the frezzor how long do you think they would be worth while to eat based on your experience?


I'd give you a few months in the freezer. Being cooked there will be more air in the package and more freezer burn.

If you get enough ahead then you could thaw it and run a batch through your pressure canner. Being pre cooked does not matter on your timing (90 min.). As mentioned before you can cook up something ready to eat and can that.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You can dehydrate and vacuum seal it.


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

Davarm said:


> You can dehydrate and vacuum seal it.


That's what I was going to suggest. Just make sure that you drain the fat well as that's what will cause it to go rancid faster. You can vacuum seal in canning jars. Sometimes the dried meat will puncture vacuum seal bags.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

biobacon said:


> So I have access to a bit of leftover hamburger every night. I just hate to throw it away. Does anyone know a way to preserve it? Can I can it? Ive only canned high acid foods. Jerky? I mean Im eating some of it the next day but I don't want to eat hamburger every day.


Several pressure can pre-cooked burger. Not sure how much you have at any given time but its an option. Possibly freeze it in whatever small amounts you have until there is enough for a pint or several.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Say if I put them in sealed plastic jars in the frezzor how long do you think they would be worth while to eat based on your experience?


Another thought is to use canning jars to freeze them in...


----------

